
Risk of coronavirus spreading in schools is 'extremely low' study finds - mrfusion
https://www.yahoo.com/news/risk-coronavirus-spreading-schools-extremely-194143983.html
======
shibeouya
Of course, but we knew that weeks ago from various research studies.

This is why closing schools is an extremely poor idea. I suspect with the
number of countries in Europe reopening schools, this will put pressure in the
US on states still blindly refusing to do it despite all the facts.

